# Marantz Announces Two New Wireless Network Stereo Receivers



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Taking a break from the barrage of new AV Receivers we’ve highlighted in recent months, let’s take a quick look at two new Marantz stereo receivers. Billed as a part of Marantz’s Wireless Music Systems, the M-CR610 and M-CR510 are the company’s first music centric wireless receivers marketed squarely at buyers interested in simple to use receivers powering smaller two and four channel set-ups.








“The incredible sound and beautiful design that users get from these systems, while being able to access all their favorite content sets them apart in the marketplace. The M-CR wireless music systems are an easy answer for those looking to simplify their listening experience without compromising on sound quality or looks.” said Paul Belanger, technical product manager, D+M Group.

The receivers have attractive minimalist looks and small footprints which should appeal to buyers with difficult placement parameters. The M-CR610 measures 11.5” W X 4.4” H X 11.9” D while the M-CR510 measures sightly smaller at 11.5” W X 3.1 H X 11.9” D. Placement options are further enhanced by the units’ OLED displays which allow for wide viewing angles. 

The entire design of the MC-R series emphasizes wireless capability and access to music sourced from home networks, the cloud, and mobile devices. They feature built-in Wi-Fi with WPS (a standard allowing for easy establishment of secure wireless home networks), Wi-Fi Multimedia (for reliable audio streaming), iOS Wifi, AirPlay streaming, Windows 8/RT compatibility, DLNA 1.5 certification, and support of a range of digital audio files (MP3, WMA, AAC, high resolution 192/24 FLAC, ALAC and WAV). They also have Spotify, Pandora, and SiriusXM streaming capabilities along with AM/FM tuners.

















Looking for old school line-in options? Both MC-R receivers have analog RCA connections (the M-CR610 offers two RCA input channels), one digital optical-in, front and back USB inputs, and one network Ethernet port.

The M-CR610 is powered by four 30 Watt amplifiers, allowing users to bi-amp a pair of speakers for a total of 60 Watts per channel. Alternatively, the 610 is capable of running two pairs of speakers at 30 Watts per channel. The M-CR510 is purely a two channel unit offering 60 Watts per channel. In addition, users looking for bass can connect a subwoofer using the Sub line-out (the units' crossover settings aren't specified by Marantz). While both units are supplied with a remote control, Marantz offers a free Remote App for Apple iOS users.

The M-CR510 (MSRP $599) and M-CR610 (MSRP $610) are available for purchase now from authorized Marantz dealers.


----------

